# Stolen road bike Carrera Cortina WB in Liverpool



## User (4 Jul 2010)




----------



## DavieB (4 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Hope you get it back. Dont hold your breath though. Be gutted if I had my bike stole and its not even that nice a bike.


----------



## e-rider (5 Jul 2010)

Sorry Ausra - I'll keep my eyes open for it.

It should be noted that this is not the same Carrera brand of Halfords but a classic Italian brand.


----------



## Mark_Phoenix (22 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Mite be worth phoning round local bike shops to see if anyone has bought it. I know cash convertors on London road by bikes, the thief may have sold it to them.

Hope you get it back.


----------



## Mark_Phoenix (22 Jul 2010)

Ausra said:


> I've been in that shop, in local bike shops as well. Nothing.
> BTW, people are talking, that one my countryman stole it ....




I live in town and usually have a drink outside Carragher's bar after work on a Friday and sometimes Sunday daytime. On a few occasions I have seen groups of lads lurking around bikes that have been left there and often thought some would get stolen. 

Have you contacted the police? I know around the Hilton and Park they monitor the area since it opened. Maybe they can help.

Good luck!


----------



## mgh4me (20 Sep 2010)

it has been a while since post but is this your bike
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...468400&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_641wt_1137


----------



## e-rider (20 Sep 2010)

mgh4me said:


> it has been a while since post but is this your bike
> http://cgi.ebay.com....T#ht_641wt_1137



It's in Australia and it's a different colour - so probably not!


----------



## RedBike (20 Sep 2010)

Ausra said:


> I've been in that shop, in local bike shops as well. Nothing.
> BTW, people are talking, that one my countryman stole it ....



I used to live very there. Sadly that area always used to be a hot spot for bike theft. 

I once had to explain to my landlord why half of the railings from infront of his house were missing. I'd locked my motorbike to the railings and someone had stollen the motorbike by taking a grinder to railings then lifting the bike into a van.


----------



## Banjo (20 Sep 2010)

really Sorry to hear your bike was nicked . Thieves should be hung IMHO.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2011)

Ausra said:


> So.
> 
> I'm 99% sure, that it is my stolen bike:
> 
> ...


Do you know the frame number of your bike? If so, I'd be tempted to contact the local police and try and get them to do something about it. 

_When_ they refuse, tell them that you will be contacting the local newspapers, TV and radio stations to discuss the fact that the police in Liverpool are not interested in catching criminals even when the opportunity to do so is handed to them on a plate! 

When they _still_ refuse to do anything, go up the chain of command and tell _them_ that you will be contacting the local media because their underlings are not doing their jobs.

If they _still_ don't do anything, contact the media.

It's not like it will only be one bike. They are probably stealing all kinds of stuff. If the police catch them with a stolen bike, they might be able to solve lots of other cases of theft while they are at it.

Good luck!


----------



## ohnovino (13 May 2011)

If you Google the mobile number on the ad, there's a few interesting results. Apparently someone got him a brand new Orbea bike that he didn't want


----------



## e-rider (13 May 2011)

It sounds very much like your bike. These are rare bikes and this guy is clearly not the real owner!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 May 2011)

I am sure you will, but go with a friend and don't confront the guy if it is your bike. Go to the police and tell them you have positively identified it from specific marks etc. and let them do their job.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Hobie (15 May 2011)

Would love to follow the outcome - more exciting than my book. Bonne chance.


----------



## srw (15 May 2011)

Most of the police in most of the country are absolutely reliable. Do trust them. From what you say whoever in the police you dealt with might already "know" this person - and not necessarily in an appropriate way. If my suspicions are right that's very very rare. We have incredibly low corruption in public life.

Mrs W once got a stolen bike back after I saw it at a supermarket. I had previously given a terrible description to the police - even down to the wrong colour. But the police cycle person was willing to take the stolen bike back to the station to see if anyone else claimed it. It sounds as if Merseyside police aren't so trusting - but if you write down the serial number and use a UV indelible pen to mark your valuables in some unique way you'll get a much better experience if (heaven help you) you suffer another theft.


----------



## e-rider (20 May 2011)

this is a very sad story - sorry Ausra!

Have you tried contacting the person you bought the bike from? Maybe they still have the frame number and original receipt.


----------



## e-rider (20 May 2011)

Ausra said:


> I gave up.



If I lived near Kent I'd come and give you a big hug!

I hope you can move on from this awful experience and enjoy a happy life of cycling soon.


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Jun 2011)

oh dear what a terrible story and outcome!





I really feel for you.
Couldnt you get any details of how the bike got to end up in Police's auction? If found they must have had records of where / when.... it must be so hard to take that in, unfortunately I learned that justice does not mean fair!

Hope you forget and heal soon from this bad experience and put all your positiveness in your new bike, I m from Sittingbourne as well if you want to go for a ride together


----------



## brokenflipflop (25 Jan 2012)

This reminds me of a few e-mails I've received from Nigeria........


----------



## brokenflipflop (11 Feb 2012)




----------



## redcard (11 Feb 2012)

Ausra said:


> I understand you. I'm just ****ing bloody immigrant (whom is only useful for making money for UK economics) and nothing else. And I even dared to had a bike in UK. Kill me, kill me.


 
If it was so important why could you not have paid for the bike yourself?


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2012)

Possibly because it would feel uncomfortable buying your own bike back off someone you had reported to the police in a potential case of theft. Would make me a bit reticent.........


----------



## redcard (11 Feb 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Possibly because it would feel uncomfortable buying your own bike back off someone you had reported to the police in a potential case of theft. Would make me a bit reticent.........


 
Whereas asking a stranger on the internet to spend their own money to buy your stolen bike makes more sense.


----------



## redcard (11 Feb 2012)

Ausra said:


> If I say "I'll send you £300 and then you'll buy the bike" - 99% of you will agree with this
> Anyway, somebody has difficulties with reading.


 
Only problem with that is that's not what you said earlier: "If yes - could somebody buy it and send me your bank account details (I will send you all money you paid immediately)".

So not quite the same as what you're saying now, and not once did you offer to send money first.

Not that I want to drag this out into an argument, just pointing out your 'difficulties with reading'


----------



## brokenflipflop (11 Feb 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Possibly because it would feel uncomfortable buying your own bike back off someone you had reported to the police in a potential case of theft. Would make me a bit reticent.........


Are you up the Hilton Tower there ?


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2012)

brokenflipflop said:


> Are you up the Hilton Tower there ?


Not quite. The Willis tower in Chicago. Not the first time someone has asked if it was the Hilton though lol.


----------

